# Mason Dixon BBQ Boot Camp?



## bauchjw (Dec 1, 2021)

Has anyone been to a Smokers Course? I know most learn through family and mentors here, including me,, but on my birthday my family gave me a gift certificate to a Smoker boot camp from Mason Dixon in Greencastle Pennsylvania. I’m choosing to take it as a compliment and weekend to be on my own focusing on smoking meat and not a hint that I need help. Just curious if anyone has done this type of thing before or knows Mason Dixon BBQ reputation? 
Thank you!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 1, 2021)

There are a couple of class type things I've seen here in the Memphis area. Looks pretty interesting.  They teach techniques and etc. Man that is really a cool gift. Now I gotta rethink what I told my kids what I want for Christmas.  I wonder if they provide beer.....Gotta have a cold beer when sitting by the cooker.
Jim


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 1, 2021)

Damn man!!!! That sounds like fun. I'd love to take a class like that. Take notes and share they really good stuff with us here please!!!???


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 2, 2021)

My brother-in-law lives in Greencastle, I'll have to ask him about it...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2021)

Sounds like a great time. I know Lang has one, and so does Myron Mixon.
Have fun!!
Al


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 2, 2021)

Never been to anything like that but I bet it would be a good time.  You never know what you might learn and probably meet some cool people as well.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Dec 2, 2021)

Know nothing about the class, but use to live not to far Green Castle in Maryland.  Really pretty area.  Not far from Antietam and Gettysburg if you are at all into Civel war stuff, both worth checking out.  Love the apple orchards on the slopes of the mountains near Gettysburg.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 2, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> There are a couple of class type things I've seen here in the Memphis area. Looks pretty interesting.  They teach techniques and etc. Man that is really a cool gift. Now I gotta rethink what I told my kids what I want for Christmas.  I wonder if they provide beer.....Gotta have a cold beer when sitting by the cooker.
> Jim


Haha, I was pretty happy and excited to go learn, this one was actually reasonably priced. I really hadn’t heard anyone talking about doing it before so was curious! 



bigfurmn said:


> Damn man!!!! That sounds like fun. I'd love to take a class like that. Take notes and share they really good stuff with us here please!!!???


I’ll do my best! 



GonnaSmoke said:


> My brother-in-law lives in Greencastle, I'll have to ask him about it...


Thank you! Looks like a cool area, curious to hear what he says. 



SmokinAl said:


> Sounds like a great time. I know Lang has one, and so does Myron Mixon.
> Have fun!!
> Al


Thank you Al, I was looking at their smokers too. They are priced the same as a Lang, I’m looking forward to trying them out! 



bbqbrett said:


> Never been to anything like that but I bet it would be a good time.  You never know what you might learn and probably meet some cool people as well.


I’m looking forward to it!



chesterinflorida said:


> Know nothing about the class, but use to live not to far Green Castle in Maryland.  Really pretty area.  Not far from Antietam and Gettysburg if you are at all into Civel war stuff, both worth checking out.  Love the apple orchards on the slopes of the mountains near Gettysburg.


I’ve been to Gettysburg a few times snd driven through the area a few times. It is very beautiful. Should be a great time!


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 3, 2021)

Sounds like a cool gift and experience!
I've thought the Lang class since it's only an hour from home and 30 mins fro the office but never done it. Maybe this coming year


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 6, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Sounds like a cool gift and experience!
> I've thought the Lang class since it's only an hour from home and 30 mins fro the office but never done it. Maybe this coming year


I’m curious if they’d be similar? I think they sound like fun, hanging with a lot of fun people and learning a new things. I’ve been thinking about getting a Lang, just terrifying to drop that much money.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Dec 6, 2021)

I have been to Myron”s class and had a lot of fun. I did it more for expanding my knowledge in competitions and he was willing help me out with all my questions. I even emailed him few times after with some questions and he always replied

dont know anythinf about class you are going to but encourage you take a lot of notes and experiment with what they tell you and your own likes when you get back home


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 6, 2021)

golfpro2301 said:


> I have been to Myron”s class and had a lot of fun. I did it more for expanding my knowledge in competitions and he was willing help me out with all my questions. I even emailed him few times after with some questions and he always replied
> 
> dont know anythinf about class you are going to but encourage you take a lot of notes and experiment with what they tell you and your own likes when you get back home


I’ll definitely be taking notes. I’m thinking of moonlighting some catering work, I’m already talking with the pit-master and he’s been friendly and a wealth of knowledge. Should be a great experience. I’d like to try a real competition too, but there’s a lot to get worked out and I wouldn’t even know how to start in the competition direction.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Dec 7, 2021)

I had been cooking for only a few months before I told my buddy we were competing in a local even. I had no idea of rules and at time had electric smoker. I finally realized two days before that had I couldnt use that style and bolted on a chargriller to bottom after cutting hole in side. 2 days later I am passed out leaning up against a light post in downtown Jacksonville when Mayor walked up and asked if I was alright. Hadnt slept at all. About an hour later he called my buddy and I for 2nd place pork and I was hooked from then on

a lot of people will say they arent ready for a comp but you dont know until you try. Gather some friends and go have a good time. Walk around and you will get a lot of knowledge. Plus judges will provide comments of what you turn in


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 7, 2021)

golfpro2301 said:


> I had been cooking for only a few months before I told my buddy we were competing in a local even. I had no idea of rules and at time had electric smoker. I finally realized two days before that had I couldnt use that style and bolted on a chargriller to bottom after cutting hole in side. 2 days later I am passed out leaning up against a light post in downtown Jacksonville when Mayor walked up and asked if I was alright. Hadnt slept at all. About an hour later he called my buddy and I for 2nd place pork and I was hooked from then on
> 
> a lot of people will say they arent ready for a comp but you dont know until you try. Gather some friends and go have a good time. Walk around and you will get a lot of knowledge. Plus judges will provide comments of what you turn in


That sounds like a good time! I’ve put together a team for our local competition, that’s been a lot of fun.  I’ll definitely keep doing do that! I guess I was thinking “the circuit”


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Dec 7, 2021)

I've not attended one (and don't have feedback from anyone who has), but I really wanted to get to one of their Brisket Boot Camps this past year.

Heads up--these sell out fast!  Every one I looked at was sold out by the time I was looking to book.

I see on their website that they announce dates to gift certificate  holders one month before they are made public.  Take advantage of that!   Book your class within that one month window.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Feb 15, 2022)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> I've not attended one (and don't have feedback from anyone who has), but I really wanted to get to one of their Brisket Boot Camps this past year.
> 
> Heads up--these sell out fast!  Every one I looked at was sold out by the time I was looking to book.



I'd been keeping an eye on the Mason Dixon BBQ website, waiting for registration for their 2022 bootcamps to open.  I really wanted to get to one of their brisket bootcamps, after being shut out last year.   

BBQ Bootcamps

As of two weeks ago, registration wasn't open.   I checked today, and the registration link showed 5 of their 10 bootcamps were already filled.   So I fired off my registration form for the June 11 bootcamp, and soon learned that they were a little behind in updating the website.  The only bootcamp for which they still had opening(s) in 2022 was the July 9 bootcamp, which fortunately was one of their brisket bootcamps.  

So I'm registered for the July 9 Brisket Bootcamp!   Can't wait.   Is anyone else on the board planning to attend?


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 15, 2022)

Thats awesome, I'm glad you got in! I wish you would have made the Jun 11 camp, that's the one I'm registered for. Next year on Black Friday after Thanksgiving you can purchase a gift certificate and get to the front of the line for the dates you want. I was able to get my dates right after New years. I'll be sure to let you know how it goes, should be a lot of fun!


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Feb 15, 2022)

Glad you got in as well!   I look forward to hearing about your experience after your class (and before mine).


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 15, 2022)

bjw, Sounds like fun and there will be new tricks/tips to learn !


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 15, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> bjw, Sounds like fun and there will be new tricks/tips to learn !


I hope so! Itll be fun either way!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 18, 2022)

pretty cool gift. Let us know how it was


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Jun 29, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Thats awesome, I'm glad you got in! I wish you would have made the Jun 11 camp, that's the one I'm registered for. Next year on Black Friday after Thanksgiving you can purchase a gift certificate and get to the front of the line for the dates you want. I was able to get my dates right after New years. I'll be sure to let you know how it goes, should be a lot of fun!


So, 

 bauchjw
 how was the boot camp?   I just got my agenda for the July 9 camp I'm attending--really looking forward to it!


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 29, 2022)

Hey 
S
 Smoke-Chem BBQ
 ! I had a blast! I was going to post a thread but I’m waiting for some recipes to share. We showed up at 0530 and from the start we’re going at it helping set up, etc. we made a lot of food in between “classes” and had a lot of beer too Not too much beer to get a timeout though! We did brisket hot and fast, I’ve never done that, trimmed the packer, tried different rubs, etc. the part I really appreciated is that they had a rig for everyone. I’m getting a big offset, so used a big offset, my buddy wants to get a pellet, so he used a pellet. They had kettles, BGE, cabinet smokers, etc. Walked away with some good hot gloves and a decent fillet knife too! put together very well and a great time, you’re going to enjoy yourself!

BTW, We stayed at a hotel Sat night and went out for a few more beers at a pool hall nearby.


----------



## clifish (Jun 29, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Hey
> S
> Smoke-Chem BBQ
> ! I had a blast! I was going to post a thread but I’m waiting for some recipes to share. We showed up at 0530 and from the start we’re going at it helping set up, etc. we made a lot of food in between “classes” and had a lot of beer too Not too much beer to get a timeout though! We did brisket hot and fast, I’ve never done that, trimmed the packer, tried different rubs, etc. the part I really appreciated is that they had a rig for everyone. I’m getting a big offset, so used a big offset, my buddy wants to get a pellet, so he used a pellet. They had kettles, BGE, cabinet smokers, etc. Walked away with some good hot gloves and a decent fillet knife too! put together very well and a great time, you’re going to enjoy yourself!
> ...


oh this looks so awesome,  I wish I saw this thread earlier would loved to take this with you Jed!

Do you have link?


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Jun 29, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Hey
> S
> Smoke-Chem BBQ
> ! I had a blast! I was going to post a thread but I’m waiting for some recipes to share. We showed up at 0530 and from the start we’re going at it helping set up, etc. we made a lot of food in between “classes” and had a lot of beer too Not too much beer to get a timeout though! We did brisket hot and fast, I’ve never done that, trimmed the packer, tried different rubs, etc. the part I really appreciated is that they had a rig for everyone. I’m getting a big offset, so used a big offset, my buddy wants to get a pellet, so he used a pellet. They had kettles, BGE, cabinet smokers, etc. Walked away with some good hot gloves and a decent fillet knife too! put together very well and a great time, you’re going to enjoy yourself!
> ...


Thanks for the report!  Now I'm looking forward to it even more!   I'll be staying over the night before, but have to head back home after class ends Saturday.   With lots of leftover brisket, apparently.   The itinerary email I just got said they have 24 briskets, 300 lbs of beef, for the 20-student class.   And 12 types of smokers.

I've not done hot-and-fast yet either, but if they are getting good results, it would be nice not to have to babysit a smoker overnight when I cook brisket.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 29, 2022)

clifish said:


> oh this looks so awesome,  I wish I saw this thread earlier would loved to take this with you Jed!
> 
> Do you have link?


Hey Cliff! That would be awesome! 2022 is sold out, but on Black Friday after Thanksgiving they sell gift certificates. When you get one of those you are at the head of the line for pre registration in January. When it gets closer to the holidays let me know! 






						BOOTCAMPS - MDBBQ Services
					






					mdbbqservices.com


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 30, 2022)

28 minute drive from the house to them.
I should go check them out.


----------



## Newglide (Jun 30, 2022)

That looks like it would be pretty cool. I looked at the link and it doesn't say anything about cost only financing. Hate to ask but what does something like that cost?


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Jun 30, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> 28 minute drive from the house to them.
> I should go check them out.


Next week will be my first time there, but they seem to have an amazing BBQ store at the premises (it closes mid-afternoon on Saturdays).  I'd think that if you visit on a day they're holding a bootcamp, you could check out the store and also see what's going on with the bootcamp.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Jun 30, 2022)

Newglide said:


> That looks like it would be pretty cool. I looked at the link and it doesn't say anything about cost only financing. Hate to ask but what does something like that cost?


$250 for the brisket bootcamp, everything included...meats, rubs, sauces, injections, meals, beer...and everyone apparently gets a free knife and hot gloves, plus leftovers to take home.
I think all of the bootcamps (they also do whole hog, chicken and ribs, turkey and tailgate) are the same price, it's listed on the downloadable application form, but not on the site itself.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 30, 2022)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> Next week will be my first time there, but they seem to have an amazing BBQ store at the premises (it closes mid-afternoon on Saturdays).  I'd think that if you visit on a day they're holding a bootcamp, you could check out the store and also see what's going on with the bootcamp.


Very good idea!

Heading south next week and not sure if I will make it back in time for this one but I will check future dates.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 30, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> 28 minute drive from the house to them.
> I should go check them out.


It was a good little store and they have a lot there, I thought their prices were pretty reasonable too. They have an entire room of rubs and sauces, but I didn’t pick any up. My buddy ended up getting a GMG from them though


Newglide said:


> That looks like it would be pretty cool. I looked at the link and it doesn't say anything about cost only financing. Hate to ask but what does something like that cost?



S
 Smoke-Chem BBQ
 got you covered on price. 250, but best to get the gift card on Black Friday, then you get first choice on what class you get. I think it was worth it for the experience. I learned some stuff and tried new things I hadn’t done before, and it was fun hanging out with people and talking about bbq for 11 hours while cooking and drinking beer. I went home with a whole brisket and burnt ends, my wife was happy with that part, but you cook a lot of different things and eat a ton when the briskets are in the smokers. Here are a few pics, I was going to post a thread, but haven’t had a chance.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm back from the boot camp.  I had a great time!  I really recommend the experience.  I stayed near Mason Dixon BBQ to make it easier to get there by 6 am.  They had 23 smokers available, from Weber Kettles used for indirect cooking up through big stick burning offset smokers and a couple of pig roasters.  One student had dropped out, so we had 19 students, and 22 briskets, each about 14 lbs.  I opted to use a Backwoods cabinet smoker, which worked out very well, burning lump charcoal with apple wood chunks.   A local butcher took us through the anatomy of a brisket and gave tips for trimming one, then a competition cook took us through another one with more of an emphasis on trimming for competition.
Each student received a different premixed injection and paired base rub (the base rubs, SPGs, are all variations on salt, pepper, garlic).  We then picked an overlay rub.  Briskets were prepped by 8:30 am, and on the smoker grates by 9:30.  This was the 'hot and fast' class, so smoker temps were in the 275-325F range, depending on the smoker.

Downtime, both morning and afternoon, was spent cooking brunch and lunch.  We made omelette cups, french toast roll-ups, biscuits and gravy, sausage queso, quesadillas, cider-braised kielbasa, and probably some things I've forgotten.  Just past noon, the briskets were pulled when they hit 160 or so, and wrapped in foil to which nearly a quart of au jus plus leftover injection was added.   Back onto the smokers for a couple more hours.  When tender, they were pulled to rest wrapped in towels for 45 minutes, then the points were separated to make burnt ends, cubed, tossed in sauce, and put in foil pans to return to the smokers for half an hour to set the sauce.   Half an hour after that, the flats were sliced, and returned to the juice in the foil to stay moist.  

Both burnt ends and sliced flat were the best I've ever made, and the brisket was done in just 6 hours!   I came home with nearly all of the brisket, and all the gimmes from the class; knife, hot gloves, injector.   Plus, I got to sample probably 20 rubs and a dozen sauces...before heading into the extensive shop to buy my favorites.

I've attached a few photos.


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 11, 2022)

S
 Smoke-Chem BBQ
 , glad you had a great time too! The 250 hurts a bit, but I think it was definitely worth it! Great pics!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2022)

Looks and sounds like a great time. 250 and it's all inclusive. You can't beat that. 

Chris


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 12, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> S
> Smoke-Chem BBQ
> , glad you had a great time too! The 250 hurts a bit, but I think it was definitely worth it! Great pics!


Definitely sounds like a lot of cooking and learning. 
What were  your favorite rubs/sauces ?
Anything new you liked but had never tried ?

Keith


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 12, 2022)

Wow sounds like a great time.  I would say well worth it.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Jul 14, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Definitely sounds like a lot of cooking and learning.
> What were  your favorite rubs/sauces ?
> Anything new you liked but had never tried ?
> 
> Keith


I used Loot N' Booty BBQ Jolly Roger Jalepeno Garlic Black Rub as the base rub on my brisket, and I liked it enough to buy a jar, even though I usually make my own rubs.

I really liked the Signature 181 Competition BBQ sauce, so I used it on my burnt ends and also bought a bottle.  I learned later it won at the Jack Daniels Invitational a few years ago.

Other sauces I bought include Blues Hog Raspberry Chipotle (I had added a little of this to the Signature 181 on my burnt ends), Kosmos Brisket Mop, and Suckle Buster's original-I had tried their Chipotle BBQ sauce before and really liked it.   

I didn't try them at the class, but I came home with Blues Hog Beef injection, and Butcher's BBQ Bird Booster Honey injection.   They came highly recommended, and while I usually make my own injection, these contain phosphates which help a lot with moisture retention.  I've not yet sourced sodium phosphate to add to my own injections; easier just to buy these in powder form, and mix as needed to make injection.

Other rubs that I sampled and really liked, though didn't buy, included Kosmos Texas Beef dry rub, and Suckle Busters Espresso BBQ Rub


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 23, 2022)

I went by there a few weeks ago to check them out.

Definitely a lot of product packed in the store!

I grabbed some pellets and a jerky rub.

Very glad to hear y’all both enjoyed the class/experience.


----------

